# Should you let your dog sleep on your bed?



## Cephalotus (Dec 10, 2016)

Why or why not? I would like to see what people have to say


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Depends on your lifestyle and preference. Me, I have a king size mattress so I can sleep comfortably with the dogs.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

i love having lily on the bed with me, it's like cuddling a life size warm teddy! at the end of the day i think it boils down to personal preference


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Absolutely yes. Couldn't imagine it any other way.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I have one golden in bed w us every night, and every other weekend, 2 goldens, in a king size bed...Wouldnt have it any other way!!!! But if one of them is laying on my back, and I cant move, I will ask them to get down politely, and they oblige..... Most of the time!!!!!:grin2::grin2: They will wait til I fall asleep, and climb back in!!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

As mentioned, it's a lifestyle thing, how big is your bed, how light of a sleeper are you? If you have a 6 month old puppy who gets up in the middle of the night and wanders around the house to chew on your t.v. remote control, it could be a big problem. I personally feel that it is a privilege that should be earned by an older, more reliable dog. There are also people who have a hard time establishing the proper roles for the dog and the people in their home. A lot of puppies are spoiled by well-meaning and loving owners to the point that a dog with a strong personality can mistakenly believe that he is in charge and not the human. A good way of heading this off at the pass is to start the dog off in life with no bed privileges and not allowing on furniture - then after they're about a year old and you're sure that the teenage phase is past with no significant behavioral problems, you can set the rules for furniture. I keep a towel on my couch and that is where my girl lays so she can snuggle with me. My first GOlden was super smart and I kept a beach towel at the foot of my bed and that is where he would sleep which helped keep my bed dog hair free. (My husband isn't a huge fan of dog hair on his bed  ) 

Depending on your marital/family status, you may want to limit where your dog is allowed. Being able to lay an infant down on your bed and turn your back is very convenient - doing this with a risk of a 65 pound dog jumping on and accidentally hurting the baby is not convenient. A dog who doesn't want to share space on furniture with a new spouse or new children is a potential serious problem you can avoid by not simply giving free reign. I allow my dogs only up on my bed if invited and they know if I say "off" that I mean it. It's just a nice way of maintaining my sanity


----------



## KyesDad (Nov 17, 2016)

I have a Black Lab/Golden Retriever mix, a Maltipoo, and a 5 month Golden Retriever, oh, and a wife. We have a king size mattress and things are getting cramped, so we're buying a Full size mattress and using a "bed bride" so connect them together to basically make a giant mattress so we all fit. lol


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am CLEARLY in the minority here but no dogs in or on my bed! I have a sofa that I put under the windows & it's basically the dogs sofa . Right now my 1 YO is still in her crate in our room. I've tried letting her sleep not in the crate but I don't think she's ready yet. But when she is her choices are: her crate (with the door open), her dog bed, her sofa or the floor. Between us I am a very light sleeper & its bad enough I have to sleep with my DH hehehe.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I love waking up in the morning with one dog curled around my head and the other snuggled up as close as possible next to me.... 

This kind of thing starts from day one when they come home. I don't crate, so little pups get their spots right next to me or up on my pillow overnight. Jacks still sleeps completely up on my pillow - like he did when he was a puppy. Bertie still snuggles up on my side with his face tucked in by me - like he did when he was a puppy.

Among else, they quickly learn how to "wake me up" when they have to go outside - without learning to bark or make too much noise. They learn that little snuffly sounds by my face is all they need.


----------



## Foster's Mom (Nov 29, 2016)

Last night was Foster's first time sleeping on our bed (he's 9 months old). This was only because our furnace isn't working and I didn't want him in the crate freezing all night. He stayed at the foot of the bed and was a nice foot warmer 

I think it depends, as others have stated above. We don't have children so we don't mind, but we probably won't get in the habit for reasons nolefan mentioned.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

I am all for dogs in bed. My super dog, Lupo, slept between my legs, *under* the covers. I call them my "bowlegged years" because he was a Lab/Golden mix and not particularly petite. I never understood how he handled the heat and lack of oxygen but he did. When my Golden Fenris came along my wife believed in no dogs on the furniture, so, he never slept in bed. He was WAY too hot anyways; the few times we snuggled in bed he left pretty quick. Now we're up to Bagheera and I'm trying to sneak him back into being a dog with furniture privileges. He sneaks up on the couch once in a while and often nobody insists he get off. 

It's all up to you and the dog. He may decide not to, even if allowed. Or he may be your bed partner for life.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

We have a smaller mattress (not king, i don't even think queen). That doesn't stop Maya from getting into bed with us every night. We will be buying a larger mattress because our quality of sleep definitely suffers. However, there is nothing more therapeutic than waking up to a loving golden.

I'm not a huge fan of dogs on furniture, but I lost that battle. And having seen firsthand the kind of things dogs roll in I have to question the hygiene. But its love, and that means concessions that you wouldn't normally make!


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Wolfeye said:


> I am all for dogs in bed. My super dog, Lupo, slept between my legs, *under* the covers. I call them my "bowlegged years" because he was a Lab/Golden mix and not particularly petite. I never understood how he handled the heat and lack of oxygen but he did. When my Golden Fenris came along my wife believed in no dogs on the furniture, so, he never slept in bed. He was WAY too hot anyways; the few times we snuggled in bed he left pretty quick. Now we're up to Bagheera and I'm trying to sneak him back into being a dog with furniture privileges. He sneaks up on the couch once in a while and often nobody insists he get off.
> 
> It's all up to you and the dog. He may decide not to, even if allowed. Or he may be your bed partner for life.


Interestingly Maya only sleeps with us in the winter. Up until late fall she would sleep outside in the living room and get into bed with us at 6.30 ish in the morning where she would fall asleep until we woke up. I wonder what she will decide to do in the spring when it starts to warm up a little.


----------



## Rambo's mom (Apr 30, 2016)

Rambo started sleeping in the bed with me at about 5 months. He slept longer and I slept better. Summer came and he chose the floor right by me. I even brought in more fans, hoping he would choose the bed again! This winter I find him on the bed about half the time. I'll take it. Just having him in the room with me gives me more comfort than I can say. Pure joy!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Two Goldens and one Tobykatt in bed with me every night. 
Nonnegotiable.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

We do. But, when our human babies were itty-bitty and often in our bed we did not.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

We do not. We have some allergy issues in our family, so bed space is a pet free zone.

We have a crate (plastic airline style) in the bedroom and Pippin sleeps in the bedroom on my side of the bed each night. He would be unhappy far away from his people all night. He complains and is restless while I brush my teeth and settles immediately when I lie down.

He has a day crate (wire cage style) in the living room for times when we are out.

I think either answer works. Depends on what you want. Everybody in the bed needs to be OK with the canine pillows and I would not force a spouse who was not comfortable with dogs in the bed to sleep that way each night.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Whatever you want. There isn't a right or wrong answer. It's a personal decision.


----------



## Cephalotus (Dec 10, 2016)

Well I guess it's been settled


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yup - you've got a bed partner for life.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Depends on your lifestyle (bed size? kids? etc.).

I also, personally, don't do puppies on the bed or the sofa. I kinda like to get to know the dog before I allow those privileges. I also want a strong leave it and off before I allow it. And, my puppies sleep in crates for a bit so they don't develop bad habits like pottying, playing with the other dog, chewing stuff, etc.; sleep training, if you will. 

My first two dogs slept in the bed and then I kicked them off as adults because they licked and created huge wet spots. Ugh. Also, when I lived near the beach they were always tracking sand into the bed which I cannot stand. Of the two now, one of my dogs is awful to sleep with and the other was getting on the bed while I was sleeping anyway and he is quiet and still and mostly spends the night at the foot of the bed...with the cat. The hair is our biggest issue.


----------



## CoopersMom16 (Dec 29, 2016)

Cooper is allowed on my son's bed, as long as he behaves himself and doesn't start chewing the frame and mattress. But he's not allowed on my bed because the cats sleep there and he still chases them. So he's barred from my bedroom at night until he and the cats coexist peacefully.


----------



## oceanlady (Mar 29, 2017)

Robbie is in his crate and after he is old enough to come out and not chew up my house he will have big bed on floor. Our 8 yr old cat sleeps on bed and that's enough.

Puppy makes noises in his sleep, I imagine older dog will to, and I am a light sleeper.


----------



## She's Porter (Oct 14, 2017)

Only when invited. She has her own bed (loveseat)


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

My Golden Retrievers usually were allowed to cuddly with us on the bed but encouraged to get in their own beds when we turned the lights out. The dog's bed is in our bedroom. The little Bichon stays on the bed all night. Morning cuddles are also encouraged. They seem to like going to their own bed where it is cooler and no one's legs are bumping them. Rukie (just turning 6 months) won't settle down enough yet so he goes into his crate when we are ready to turn the lights out. If I was single I would let them stay on the bed all night.


----------

